# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Anyone use a sprinkler head for a filter output diffuser?



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I've been trying to diffuse my Fluval 304's output by adding drilled PVC risers with unsatisfactory results. So today, while I was cruising the sprinkler section at Home Depot (collecting parts to build a CO2 reactor) it dawned on me that I could fit a sprinkler head to a riser and use that to diffuse the output. I ended up buying several but finally settled on a strip pattern stream bubbler head.








It works well at distributing the return flow in multiple directions rather than straignt across like the Fluval nozzel. Plus it saved me the trouble of having to paint drilled PVC pipes. The best part is that they're only $.89.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I've been trying to diffuse my Fluval 304's output by adding drilled PVC risers with unsatisfactory results. So today, while I was cruising the sprinkler section at Home Depot (collecting parts to build a CO2 reactor) it dawned on me that I could fit a sprinkler head to a riser and use that to diffuse the output. I ended up buying several but finally settled on a strip pattern stream bubbler head.








It works well at distributing the return flow in multiple directions rather than straignt across like the Fluval nozzel. Plus it saved me the trouble of having to paint drilled PVC pipes. The best part is that they're only $.89.


----------



## Shlappy (Jan 19, 2004)

thats a great idea...

what kinda surface agitation are you experiencing with it?

might have to try that myself.


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Bharada, you are exactly what makes this board fantastic!

Thanks for sharing your idea,

Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

This sprinkler head is designed to water narrow strips of landscape. In the picture you can barely make out the three nozzels on the left side of the head. There are three more on the opposite side. The three holes are angled to cover about a 20-30 degree arc (so the upper holes give me mild surface rippling while the other two circluate more in the mid-levels of the tank. Here's a pic of the surface rippling I get.


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

I had the same issue with my 204. The output nozzle they provide with the filter sucks. I got this T connector and jammed it up the tubing. Fits perfect. No surface distrubance at all.










Mines in the middle of my 20 long. So water is returned to both sides. Works great for 25 cents or whatever it cost.
Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

If I use a longer riser pipe I can get the sprinkler head lower into the wate and eliminate the surface rippling completely, but I kind of like the effect. Plus, having a perfectly still surface makes me see all the surface film that builds up from the fertilizer/feeding.


----------



## Shlappy (Jan 19, 2004)

Good point.. I think I might take a trip to home depot tomorrow.. 

thanx for the great idea!

=Cory=


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

the only thing i would be curious of is how much back flow pressure it is putting on the filter it dose not look like one that needs pressure to open but i would advise anyone trying this to make sure water flow through it easy.

50g, 3.8wpg PC 11hr, presserized CO2 PH 6.4-6 KH75ppm,


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Qbal18:
> the only thing i would be curious of is how much back flow pressure it is putting on the filter it dose not look like one that needs pressure to open but i would advise anyone trying this to make sure water flow through it easy.


Correct. This is not a pop-up type sprinkler head, but rather the type that screws onto 1/1" PVC risers. You most often see these types of sprinklers in parking lots where the need to hide the sprinkler is not a consideration.

As far as I can tell it's pretty free-flowing (I made the mistake of lifting it out of the water to check the flow rate







). And one could always enlarge the jets if needed.

Bill


----------



## imported_Nathan (Feb 17, 2004)

Looking on the Home Depot site is this the model? 
Toro Flood Bubbler
Model 53692
Internet/Catalog # 162324
Store SKU# 859257

If thats the one it can flow up to 2 GPM or 120 GPH.

gnatster


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Nathan,
What I bought was an Orbit Stream Bubbler, Strip Pattern. The SKU is 46878 54159.

Bill


----------



## imported_Nathan (Feb 17, 2004)

Sent Orbit an e-mail checking on flow for the various heads. All are adjustable. 

54150 - Full-11 Jets - 0-3.0 GPM
54151 - Half-7 Jets - 0-2.5 GPM
54152 - Quarter-4 Jets - 0-1.9 GPM
54159 - Strip-6 Jets - 0-2.3 GPM

gnatster


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

That's great to know. I guess I should look into drilling out some of the jets then...especially the the four shooting horizontally and down (don't want the surface rippling to increase).

Thanks

Bill


----------

